# Yeast CO2 sucks.



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Are there any other inexpensive DIY CO2 methods? I don't like opening my tank lid and smelling alcohol.

This is for a 10 gallon. I don't want to set up a pressurized system.


----------



## tacoman1423 (Aug 28, 2009)

I've never exprienced smelling alcohol with my diy setup and I use 2 one gallon bottles but then again I have no canopy. Now, i've tried sniffing where the un-diffuse bubbles come up and no alcohol smell:|
Maybe the bottle bubble counter I have on dispels the smell


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

I never noticed an alcohol smell coming from my tanks when I used yeast.


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Regardless, I'd rather use a different method. Are there any methods besides yeast and pressurized?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I agree with you 100%, DIY CO2 sucks.

No method is reliable except pressure. 

You might want to try flourish excel. It helps somewhat to grow plants, not as good as CO2, buut not as bad as nothing at all.


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

ugh, i hate that alcohol smell, everytime i spill out the bottle i smell, either budweiser or mrs. bairds(lol)... aint i too young to know wut budweiser taste like () 

i would go with pressurized, ive been going yeast mx my whole time with aquariums, i just think its worth the extra money for pressurized, just my opinion though, and hey if its too expensive, just remember, im saving up for a 380$ co2 system XD


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

go with pressurized. You dont need to spend as much as you think. Find a standard steel tank at your cheapest industrial gas place. Buy a bare bones regulator used. You do not need a solenoid, you do not need bubble counters. If you have a scale you do not even need guages (just weigh your tank empty and weigh it full and when it gets within a pound of the the weight of an empty one refill it. A drop checker is useful but also not needed and easy to DIY if you want one. Going the cheap route just means you have to pay a bit more attention initially. All the extra stuff is cool and may increase convenience but you pay for it. Mine is on 24-7, I use a needle wheel pump, I have no drop checker, no bubble counter. I gave away my solenoid and my drop checker. I do have a nice victor regulator mostly because I got an incredible deal from a friend. The ph based co2 controllers are not needed either. I pretty much judge co2 level by plant/algae growth. (I did use a drop checker initially.) If you have a ph test kit you can use that to guide your co2 rate/level. You should be able to get your regulator set up used for 50$ and then get the tank and co2.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I always look it up in the in the craigslist.com I do that all the time and I only go for aluminum tanks that run aroun 30-50 for the 5lb. Once you have that just shop for the other half of the parts here or on ebay(regulator)!!!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yea I agree w/ armed, 380$ is ridiculous for a CO2 system. A tank is roughly 50$ off ebay or craigs list or bargainnews.com and a regulator is 75$ filling the CO2 tank is 15 and then you are ready to add CO2 to the tank. Total cost is about 140$.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

around $120 to $140 should get you started... Look it up at ebay on the regulator that comes with the soleniod valve for around $70+- and the tank like Zapins said.

SO I can run that setup on the 55g w/ 1 bouble per sec and no leaking for --- 1.5 to 2 years max on a 5lb. How much of sugar and yeast you want to do when compairing to this. Longer you have the sweet of the deal it is. Between time you had lots of plants to exchange here to get what you want it... hahaha gone a little too far.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

See, the first time I set up my CO2 system it ran for about 13 months or so at 2 bubbles per second, but then for some reason the next few times it ran for under 6 months (sometimes even 1 month) and I haven't been able to find any leaks. I'm not sure if the first time was a fluke?

Bit off the topic


----------



## mountaindew (Jul 22, 2007)

Zapins said:


> See, the first time I set up my CO2 system it ran for about 13 months or so at 2 bubbles per second, but then for some reason the next few times it ran for under 6 months (sometimes even 1 month) and I haven't been able to find any leaks. I'm not sure if the first time was a fluke?
> 
> Bit off the topic


Over the years, I have had the same problem. Best guess was they didnt fill it all the way. I get about a year or more out of ph controlled system and about half that on continuous 1bps systems.
still off topic


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm yes I was thinking that they might not be filling it properly... But they keep saying they fill it to the 5 lb mark and stop so I don't know what to think. Maybe I'll measure it next time lol.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Zapins said:


> Hmm yes I was thinking that they might not be filling it properly... But they keep saying they fill it to the 5 lb mark and stop so I don't know what to think. Maybe I'll measure it next time lol.


See if you can find the weight of the bottle empty (Tare Weight). The contents after fill should weigh 5 lbs.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey althought I agree presurized co2 is better and easier, diy co2 isn't garbage. It depends on tank size, and your background temperture. 

If your background temperture is constant and around 75 then its a pretty good system to use for the money it cost. 

But if u really do have the money and is just tired of it, then go for it! I did and i never looked back. That is on my large tanks. I get away with it on some smaller tanks.


----------

